# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  bosch πλυντήριο ρούχων

## σιαγιοργε

έχω το πλυντήριο ρούχων bosch wfm2010 στο οποίο επάνω στο καντράν του έχει δυο κουμπιά τα οποία δεν ξέρω στο τι χρησιμεύουν και τι κάνουν στο κάθε πρόγραμμα. Γνωρίζει κανένας ?

----------


## tipos

Αν δεν κανω λαθος το αριστερο παρακαμτει την σταση με νερο στο τελος του δευτερου και τριτου προγραμματος και το δεξι ειναι για περισσοτερο νερο.

----------


## σιαγιοργε

Σταση νερού δηλαδή δεν κάνει στύψιμο?
 Περισσότερο νερό στην κυρία πλύση?

----------


## tipos

Κανει σταση με το νερο μεσα στον καδο και δεν προχωραει,αν το πατησεις τελιωνει το προγραμμα κανονικα
Περισσοτερο νερο σε ολο το προγραμμα

----------


## σιαγιοργε

σταση στα προγραμματα B C ή G H ?

----------


## tipos

G και Η.Αν προσεξεις πριν το στιψιμο αυτων των προγραμματων εχει μια κουκιδα,εκει κανει την σταση.

----------

